# A Fresh Start



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

After most of my chickens got killed off by coyotes last year, I have started this year better prepared with two anatolian shepherds and will be securing my chicken coop even more and locking them up at night. I just loved having the chickens around last year and was devastated when coyotes kept snatching them at night. This year I think we should have much better luck so I decided to give it another try and start fresh with some new chicks! :wahoo: Here's what I got...

5 unknown laying pullets. I got these guys free at the feed store a few weeks ago. 
3 Easter Eggers
2 Barred Rocks
1 Golden Laced Wyandotte
3 Columbian Wyandottes
6 Blue Laced Red Wyandottes
5 White Leghorns
3 Blue Andalusians
3 Pioneers
And 1 free mystery chick.

11 of them came from Dunlap Hatchery and the others I got on Monday from McMurray Hatchery. So far they all are doing well and no losses yet. I can't wait until they are big enough to go out to the coop for the first time. Hopefully his year will be much better. 

SO...here they are! Sorry for the mess, I took photos just before cleaning their pen. :eyeroll: The last two photos are of my mystery chick...any ideas on what he/she is? I was thinking a LakenVelder, but not sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice chicks.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck with this next batch! I bet you miss having fresh eggs, they're so yummy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you both! I do miss having the eggs! Can't wait until they are old enough to lay.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What fun to have chicks again!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! How exciting! I am VERY envious of your Blue Laced Wy.s - they are on my wishlist/ideal flock.

I'll be starting over next year, after we move the goats to their new barn. Before we've always picked up random free chickens on Craigslist or friends but I really want to purchase pullets this time. My goal is Blue Laced Wy.s, Cream Legbars, and Lavender (or I'll settle for blue) Orpingtons. But not nearly as many as you!

Best of luck with all of them!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you! The BLR Wyandottes are my favorite. They are so so pretty. Here is a photo of my rooster from McMurray...RIP.  He didn't have ideal color, but he sure was pretty regardless. I love the Lavender and Blue Orpingtons too. I definitely would have gotten some if the hatchery I ordered from had them.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your new flock! Nothing compares to fresh eggs every morning. We added the Blue Laced Red Wyandottes last fall, so they are just coming into their feathers so to speak. I am curious, how was your roosters temperament? We heard great things about their ability to be grade A roosters for a free range flock.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Dats a bunch of chickens


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats on the new little fluff balls. I'm about to incubate eggs from my guineas and buff orpington.
What type of container is that?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

oakshirefarms said:


> Congratulations on your new flock! Nothing compares to fresh eggs every morning. We added the Blue Laced Red Wyandottes last fall, so they are just coming into their feathers so to speak. I am curious, how was your roosters temperament? We heard great things about their ability to be grade A roosters for a free range flock.


I loved him. He was respectful of people and other chickens, but always kept an eye on his hens. My flock would free range and got really independent. They would go out to the hay and corn fields and took care of themselves during the day. Sadly at night when they were roosting is when the coyotes would come to visit. But I really liked the temperament of that rooster and never saw any aggression from him.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

alikat72 said:


> Congrats on the new little fluff balls. I'm about to incubate eggs from my guineas and buff orpington.
> What type of container is that?


Very cool!

It is a plastic apple bin. We grow apples so have quite a few of them floating around the place. Very handy and they make great chick pens.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how cute!! good luck with the new start. hopefully your LGDs will keep those pesky coyotes away!

and, I know what you mean about a favourite rooster. we had a feral one who was amazing. really nice to his girls, kept his distance with us but close enough. he had an amazing crow too. but, he disappeared a few months ago, and haven't heard/seen him since.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm thinking your mystery chick looks Lakenvelder also.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> I loved him. He was respectful of people and other chickens, but always kept an eye on his hens. My flock would free range and got really independent. They would go out to the hay and corn fields and took care of themselves during the day. Sadly at night when they were roosting is when the coyotes would come to visit. But I really liked the temperament of that rooster and never saw any aggression from him.


Really glad to hear that!!!


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

I love my golden laced wyandotts! One of my favorite breed. Here's a picture of my hen








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------

